# Best siding for Minnesota?



## Vikeologist (Oct 16, 2006)

I am looking to re-side my house and I was wondering what the best type of Siding to replace it with?

I am thinking cement siding, but someone told me it will swell and expand in the winter here and wont be any good.

Anyone have any experience with this or can tell me what is the best to buy?  

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Vikeologist:
My money goes for vinyl siding, that and brick are your only maintinance free materials. 
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm curious about the cement siding info you've got...You see I've just sided my house with it, and now you've got me worried!  I'm in MD, so the weather's certainly not the same, but still.  Could you send me more about the swelling and failing?  Thanks 
And Good Luck finding the right siding for you!


----------



## MTCquality (Oct 26, 2006)

Hardi-plank siding is known for wicking and you can see that on my website. As far as vinyl being the only option, you are completely mislead. Seamless steel siding was born in your area, just a bit east in ND. I am not gonna get on a soapbox, but just google Seamless steel siding and research it a bit. As for the Hardi issues you can add .com to my screen name and look for yourself at what moisture does to hardi-plank siding, not to mention the terrible upkeep.

Thanks

MTC


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi MTC,
I looked at your site, but couldn't find the info you spoke of.  I did see that the steel won't sag under the great weight that other sidings do--which would make it super for roofing.  
I am really curious now!


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 29, 2006)

I should have mentioned this earlier, but I DO NOT want vinyl siding.  I think it looks cheap and it fades, gets brittle, and all kind of other things.

I want something that will stand up in the cold and heat.  Something that has very little maintenence.  

I saw some siding that looked kind of like cedar, but it wasnt.  It was some time of board or wood.  It had a lip on the back to put it up easier.

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 29, 2006)

Contrary to what most people think, the concern "some people" told you about is not valid in Minnesota. Any concern about swelling would be related to moisture.

All non-vinyl siding is coated for protection from the elements. Siding, since it has a vertcal exposure and wil shed water. The moisture absorption of the "cement based" siding is less than that of wood or the ill-fated wood composition sidings involved in the class action law suits of the past. The cement based siding was developed to address those failures.

Wicking occurrs when the siding is placed in conctact with water, which means it was installed improperly. 

As you know, in Minnesota, the absolute/humidity or dew point and precipitation is very low through the winter. Without the moisture, there can be no "swelling" or expansion.

Dick


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 30, 2006)

That's a relief mudmixer, thanks.
In that case Vikeologist, I recommend the hardi products.  I've seen the plank siding on display, and I saw no difference between it and wood (once painted, of course).  Have you gone to see it in person yet?


----------



## DJH (Nov 10, 2006)

MTquality.com, I can't hit your website at all.


----------



## MTCquality (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello all and I am sorry for the site being down for a few days, we changed servers and hosting companies. 

Not to argue about hardi-plank siding but it is not a maintenance free exterior but I would use it before vinyl and just deal with the caulking and painting every 5-7 years. The Seamless Steel Siding is PVC coated and fades 3 times slower than vinyl giving it a 50 year warranty on hail damage and 15 year paint guarantee (0 fade in 15 years). It is ran out to the exact length of your home just like a gutter but it is 26 gauge galvanized steel with no seams to show dirt, catch wind, or shatter in cold weather. Expansion is 1/8 of an inch in 60 feet versus 3/8 in 12ft on vinyl siding. I will be posting before and after pics of a few jobs on the site soon.

Thanks

MTC

God Bless


----------

